# I got lots of pimples on my face



## Şafak

Guten Morgen, 

Ich möchte gerne Bescheid wissen, ob der folgende Satz idiomatisch ist. Wenn ihr den nicht besonders idiomatisch findet, könnt ich bitte mir eine idiomatischer Weise empfehlen, dieselbe Idee auszudrücken?

Wegen des großen Eiweißkonsumes *sind viele Pickel im Gesicht aufgekommen.*

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## JClaudeK

Idiomatisch wäre
"von ...... (z.B. _von übermäßigem Eiweißkonsum_) bekommt man viele Pickel im Gesicht.


----------



## Gernot Back

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Wegen des großen Eiweißkonsumes *sind viele Pickel im Gesicht aufgekommen.*


Wegen seines übermäßigen Eiweißkonsums sprießen ihm die Pickel im Gesicht.


----------



## Şafak

Vielen Dank. Ich habe eigentlich über mich selbt gesprochen. D.h:
Von meinem übermäßigen Eiweißkonsums habe ich viele Pickel im Gesicht bekommen
Wegen meines übermäßigen Eiweißkonsums sind mir viele Pickel im Gesicht gesprossen.

Habe ich Recht?


----------



## elroy

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Von meinem übermäßigen Eiweißkonsums


Ein S zu viel.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Eine weitere Möglichkeit:
Aufgrund meines übermäßigen Eiweißkonsums haben sich auf meinem Gesicht viele Pickel gebildet.


----------



## Şafak

elroy said:


> Ein S zu viel.


Whoops. Du bist aufmerksam. 



Schlabberlatz said:


> Aufgrund meines übermäßigen Eiweißkonsums haben sich auf meinem Gesicht viele Pickel gebildet.



Danke. Soweit ich verstehe, klingt dies ein wenig formeller, ne?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Danke. Soweit ich verstehe, klingt dies ein wenig formeller, ne?



Ja.


----------



## Hutschi

Umgangssprachlich/informal/bildhaft hat man auch gesagt: Mein Gesicht hat geblüht.
Das passt aber stilistisch nicht zu "Eiweißkonsum".

_Vom vielen verzehrten Eiweiß hat mein Gesicht geblüht. _


Was war es für Eiweiß? Soll der Satz eher formal oder eher informal sein?



Es sind aber nicht nur Pickel, wenn man vom Blühen spricht.

Wenn das Gesicht "blüht"


> Ein gerötetes Gesicht, auffällige Äderchen, *entzündliche Pusteln:* Das können Anzeichen einer Rosazea sein. Viele Menschen leiden jahrelang unter solchen immer wieder "aufblühenden" Hautveränderungen - ohne zu wissen, dass es sich um eine Erkrankung handelt, die heute beim Hautarzt gut behandelt werden kann. ...



Pusteln klingt etwas freundlicher (für mich) als Pickel.
Wenn es extrem ist, sagt man auch "Karbunkel" statt Pickel.

...
(persönliche Erfahrungen entfernt, off Topic)


----------



## elroy

„mein übermäßiger Eiweißkonsum“ kommt mir schon wenig umgangssprachlich vor. Ich würde eher „da ich zu viel Eiweiß zu mir genommen habe / nehme“ sagen.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> „mein übermäßiger Eiweißkonsum“ kommt mir schon wenig umgangssprachlich vor. Ich würde eher „da ich zu viel Eiweiß zu mir genommen habe / nehme“ sagen.



Im Gegenteil, es ist eher in Richtung Fachsprache, besonders wegen "Konsum" und "übermäßig".


----------



## elroy

Eben!  Ich schrieb “wenig umgangssprachlich”, nicht “*ein* wenig umgangssprachlich”.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Eben!  Ich schrieb “wenig umgangssprachlich”, nicht “*ein* wenig umgangssprachlich”.



Ah, sorry. Mein Kopf hat "ein wenig" gelesen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> schon wenig umgangssprachlich





Frank78 said:


> Im Gegenteil, es ist eher in Richtung Fachsprache, besonders wegen "Konsum" und "übermäßig".





elroy said:


> Eben!  Ich schrieb “wenig umgangssprachlich”, nicht “*ein* wenig umgangssprachlich”.


Ich musste den Satz auch zweimal lesen, um ihn richtig zu verstehen. Es liest sich im ersten Moment so wie „schon ein wenig ugs.“, da „schon ein wenig“ ein häufig benutzter Ausdruck ist. Ohne das ›schon‹ wäre der Satz einfacher zu verstehen


----------



## Hutschi

@elroy: Mir ging es auch wie Frank. Gut, dass Du es geklärt hast.

--
Nochmal zu Eiweiß:

1. Eiweiß ist umgangssprachlich das Eiklar. Ich glaube nicht, dass das gemeint ist. Soviel kann man davon nicht essen.
2. fachsprachlich: eine der Grundsubstanzen bei Lebewesen, pflanzliches Eiweiß. tierisches Eiweiß, Bohnen, Tofu, Fleisch etc.

Ich würde es konkretisieren. Zu viel Fleisch ... (Was es war, muss Jennifer einsetzen, sofern nicht "Eiweiß" der Ausdruck der Wahl bleibt.)


----------



## elroy

Tut mir leid wegen der Verwirrung!


Jennifer Weiss said:


> Von meinem übermäßigen Eiweißkonsums habe ich viele Pickel im Gesicht bekommen
> Wegen meines übermäßigen Eiweißkonsums sind mir viele Pickel im Gesicht gesprossen.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Aufgrund meines übermäßigen Eiweißkonsums haben sich auf meinem Gesicht viele Pickel gebildet.





Jennifer Weiss said:


> Soweit ich verstehe, klingt dies ein wenig formeller, ne?





Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja.


Was ich meinte: Ja, „aufgrund“ ist formeller als „von“ und „wegen“, aber der „übermäßige Konsum“ ist *schon/bereits *_wenig umgangssprachlich_, abgesehen von der Präposition. Das klingt nach Fachartikel. 


elroy said:


> „da ich zu viel Eiweiß zu mir genommen habe / nehme“


Was haltet Ihr von meinem Vorschlag?


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> @elroy
> 2. fachsprachlich: eine der Grundsubstanzen bei Lebewesen, pflanzliches Eiweiß. tierisches Eiweiß, Bohnen, Tofu, Fleisch etc.
> 
> Ich würde es konkretisieren. Zu viel Fleisch ... (Was es war, muss Jennifer einsetzen, sofern nicht "Eiweiß" der Ausdruck der Wahl bleibt.)



Man muss es nicht konkretisieren, man kann auch einfach "Protein" sagen.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> „da ich zu viel Eiweiß zu mir genommen habe / nehme“ sagen.





elroy said:


> Was haltet Ihr von meinem Vorschlag?


"etw. zu sich nehmen" ist auch nicht gerade Alltagssprache.

Einfach formuliert ergäbe es:
Wenn ich zu viel Eiweiß esse, bekomme ich Pickel.


----------



## JClaudeK

> Aufgrund meines übermäßigen Eiweißkonsums haben sich auf meinem Gesicht viele Pickel gebildet.





Jennifer Weiss said:


> Soweit ich verstehe, klingt dies ein wenig formeller, ne?


 Nicht nur _ein wenig_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> „aufgrund“ ist formeller als „von“ und „wegen“


Na ja, ein kleines bisschen vielleicht. Ich hatte Jennifers Aussage so aufgefasst, dass „(Pickel … haben sich) *gebildet*“ formeller ist als die zuvor genannten Ausdrücke (›bekommen‹, ›sprießen‹). Das sehe ich auch so, weswegen ich ihre Aussage bestätigt habe.


elroy said:


> Was haltet Ihr von meinem Vorschlag?


Völlig in Ordnung. Es kommt darauf an, wie formell es sein soll.


JClaudeK said:


> "etw. zu sich nehmen" ist auch nicht gerade Alltagssprache.
> 
> Einfacher formuliert wäre:
> Wenn ich zu viel Eiweiß esse, bekomme ich Pickel.


Ja, das ist noch weniger formell. Oder gar nicht formell, je nachdem, wie man es bezeichnen möchte.


----------



## elroy

Kann man Eiweiß (_protein_) _*essen*_? 

So wie ich das verstehe, wird das Eiweiß enthaltende Lebensmittel _gegessen_, das Eiweiß selbst aber _konsumiert _oder man _nimmt_ es _zu sich_. Man isst ja auch keine Vitamine, Fette oder Kohlenhydrate, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn ich zu viel Eiweiß esse, bekomme ich Pickel.



Für Präsens klingt das gut, wenn "Eiweiß" bleibt.





elroy said:


> So wie ich das verstehe, wird das Eiweiß enthaltende Lebensmittel _gegessen_, das Eiweiß selbst aber _konsumiert _oder man _nimmt_ es _zu sich_. Man isst ja auch keine Vitamine, Fette oder Kohlenhydrate, oder?



Von zu viel Eiweiß habe ich Pickel im Gesicht bekommen.
Vom vielen Eiweiß habe ich Pickel im Gesicht bekommen. (mein Favorit unter meinen Vorschlägen)
Von zu viel eiweißreicher Nahrung habe ich Pickel im Gesicht bekommen.

(Kompromiss zwischen Claudes und elroys Vorschlag.)

edit: "im Gesicht" ergänzt, Favorit ergänzt.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ich möchte gerne Bescheid wissen, ob der folgende Satz idiomatisch ist. Wenn ihr den nicht besonders idiomatisch findet, könnt ich bitte mir eine idiomatischer Weise empfehlen, dieselbe Idee auszudrücken?
> 
> Wegen des großen Eiweißkonsumes *sind viele Pickel im Gesicht aufgekommen.*


"Aufgekommen" finde ich nicht ganz idiomatisch, besser gefiele mir "entstanden" an seiner Stelle. "Aufkommen" braucht man eher nicht für so konkrete Erscheinungen wie Pickel. Sonst finde ich den Satz gut.


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> "Aufgekommen" finde ich nicht ganz idiomatisch


Hm, es ist GAR NICHT idiomatisch für mein Sprachgefühl. Genau Null.


----------



## Şafak

Kajjo said:


> Hm, es ist GAR NICHT idiomatisch für mein Sprachgefühl. Genau Null.





Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.


----------



## elroy

Jennifer Weiss said:


>


I know we non-natives like to use separable-prefix verbs because we think they’re cool. 😅 Sadly, they don’t always work. 😢😫😖


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Sonst finde ich den Satz gut.


Würdest Du wirklich spontan etwas wie "Wegen des großen Eiweißkonsumes sind viele Pickel im/ in meinem Gesicht entstanden." sagen?


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Würdest Du wirklich spontan etwas wie "Wegen des großen Eiweißkonsumes sind viele Pickel im/ in meinem Gesicht entstanden." sagen?


Mit explizit "meinem" Gesicht nicht, sondern dann würde ich sagen "... habe ich in meinem Gesicht viele Pickel bekommen."

Im ursprünglichen Satz (Beitrag #1) war "meinem" ja noch nicht enthalten, und ich nehme an, dass er absichtlich in diesem Sinn unpersönlich geschrieben wurde. Der Satz wirkt dadurch seltsam, da er etwas erzählt (Vergangenheitsform), so dass der Bezug auf eine bestimmte Person logisch wäre. Daher würde ich mir spontan einen solchen Satz gar nicht ausdenken, aber das hat inhaltliche, nicht sprachliche Gründe.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Daher würde ich mir spontan einen solchen Satz gar nicht ausdenken


Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Ausdruck "im Gesicht sind Pickel entstanden." ("entstehen" passt gut zu Sätzen wie "vor Jahrmillionen entstand das Leben auf der Erde.")

"Pickel sind  entstanden" klingt für mich auch nicht wesentlich idiomatischer als "Pickel sind aufgekommen".


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> "Pickel sind entstanden" klingt für mich auch nicht wesentlich idiomatischer als "Pickel sind aufgekommen".


Für mich schon. Das Wort "gewachsen" oder "gesprossen" wäre wohl treffender, daher schöner, aber das heisst ja nicht, dass "entstanden" nicht idiomatisch ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gut, dann ist es vielleicht Geschmacksache. 

Im selben Sprachregister gäbe es noch: "Der übermäßige  Eiweißkonsum hat viele Pickel im Gesicht hervorgerufen."


----------



## elroy

Es sei darauf hingewiesen, dass infolge einer durch einen unverhältnismäßig hohen Eiweißanteil gekennzeichneten Ernährung mittlerweile zahlreiche Eiterbläschen in meinem Gesicht zu beobachten sind.


----------



## JClaudeK




----------



## Kajjo

_Von/durch zu viel Eiweiß bekommt man Pickel. <bekommen>
Er hat so viele Pickel, weil er viel zu viel Eiweiß isst. <haben>_

Das wäre idiomatisch.

Ich finde die anderen Lösungen eher gezwungen übersetzt als wirklich idiomatisch.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> _Von/durch zu viel Eiweiß bekommt man Pickel. <bekommen>
> ....._
> Ich finde die anderen Lösungen eher gezwungen übersetzt als wirklich idiomatisch.



Wir sind uns einig (siehe #2).


----------



## Şafak

Um den Thread zu beenden, möchte ich sagen vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Die Frage wurde schon erledigt🙏🏼, aber das Pickelproblem bleibt leider  noch😭.

Ich werde alle Antworten später ernsthaft lesen. Danke.


----------

